# asking for wiring diagram



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I keep that in the same file as the space shuttle a/c systems and can't find either right this second....


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

msrjony said:


> I need wiring diagram for a multi storey building consists of 12 floors from main panel board to load point.


All you have (sorta) specified is a night light circuit or two.
Shouldn't be too hard to sketch up.





Go to the building plans the architect and EE have prepared for this project and look for the sheets that have an "E" on them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

msrjony said:


> I need wiring diagram for a multi stored building consists of 12 floors from main panel board to load point.:001_huh:


Are you serious?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Does this one work for ya?

http://www.me.gatech.edu/CEETHERM/Downloads/Files/Oct04_Facility_Drawings/E_single_line.pdf


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think you guys are being too hard on the guy. After all is electrical aspect of the field is a diploma:laughing: ? What the


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, lets try this:

1. Are you talking POTS, LAN, WAN, fibre optic, line-voltage, what?
2. If line voltage, what is the incoming voltage? What amperage do you need? Do I need transformers?
3. What is the purpose of the building? A warehouse? Apartments? Hospital? Research facilty? A new Men In Black HQ?
4. Do you have any E sheets we can se?
5. Is there a spec book available for Div 16?
6. Once I design this wiring diagram, I'll probably have several hundred hours wrapped up. Where do I send my bill?

All kidding aside, the question is far too broad to answer.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Petey, I cant believe you haven't locked this yet. Just wanted to let everyone get a fair crack at it I guess.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much. 
I am also waiting to see what the OP has to say. I also want to know what "diploma" means.
I still am not convinced this guy is not in some form of the trade. Who else would be looking for such a huge "wiring diagram" ?


----------



## msrjony (Mar 23, 2008)

480sparky said:


> OK, lets try this:
> 
> 1. Are you talking POTS, LAN, WAN, fibre optic, line-voltage, what?
> 2. If line voltage, what is the incoming voltage? What amperage do you need? Do I need transformers?
> ...




ok boss . firstly do as your assumption.

thanks with regards 
jony:thumbup:


----------



## msrjony (Mar 23, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are you serious?



ys sir.


----------

